# Dog neutering costs



## Terr (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi everyone! Booked my dog his big appointment for wednesday at the clinic. Was pleasantly surprised to find it will only cost about £110 for the operation, meds and follow-ups. :thumbup: (30kg lab.)

I'm registered with 2 vets and booked the appointment with the vet I prefer for regular visits rather than the closer one I'm registered with for emergencies. I did call up the closer one for prices too and they wanted £230 (with prices starting at £206 as it depends on weight.) 

Now out of curiosity, how much did you guys pay for an op and how big are your dogs?


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

We are paying £55.91 for each of ours they are 30kg it's £45 for the actual op then rest is pain relief 

This done through a local cats and dogs home for people on benefits but they also take people like us who get working tax credit! Was well chuffed as normally when your working there's no help at all!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Daynna said:


> We are paying £55.91 for each of ours they are 30kg it's £45 for the actual op then rest is pain relief
> 
> This done through a local cats and dogs home for people on benefits but they also take people like us who get working tax credit! Was well chuffed as normally when your working there's no help at all!


I'm using that same people and I should be paying £65 to have Maya spayed, she's a 31kg Alaskan Malamute between 4-5 years of age.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I can't remember as Zipper is now 4 and was 'done' at 8 months - he weighs 8kg and I think it cost just over £100.
Lilly was spayed and weighs 4kg and I think it cost the same.


----------



## xxbailliexx (May 17, 2010)

Baillie is going in on the 21st feb for her op and its costing us £200 and she is 12kg


----------



## huskylover37 (Sep 15, 2010)

Had both mine done through the dogs trust who help if you are on tax credits,two huskies..£30- each.paid extra £8- for pain relief.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Bobby done last week £196 but he had 2 retained testicles would have been about £120


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

Sonny was 11kg when he got done and it cost just under £100 but that also included getting him microchipped - the vets around here are quite good value compared to some though  It did not include any pain meds etc though as he was not given any  did include the follow up visit though.


----------



## Terr (Mar 2, 2010)

You guys replying with benefit/tax cred prices, that's cheating! Of course it's cheaper! I was going to have a mini spazz attack when I saw those prices. My faith in both my vets would have been completely lost.

On a side note... is neutering him at 14 months going to have much of an effect on his 1-2 year filling out stage? I waited because I really didn't want him to be one of those tall lanky labradors who look a bit... weird. Was going to wait some more but he's started to hump his bed quite regularly.


----------



## Braighe (Jul 2, 2010)

sunshine80 said:


> Sonny was 11kg when he got done and it cost just under £100 but that also included getting him microchipped - the vets around here are quite good value compared to some though  *It did not include any pain meds etc though as he was not given any  did include the follow up visit though.*




Braighe was about the same £100. We also didn't get any pain meds, which really surprised me, as he was very obviously uncomfortable. I thought it would just have been routine to give them.
The cost did include a couple of followup visits. He had dissolvable stiches, that he had a bit of reaction too and needed an eye kept on them


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Terr said:


> You guys replying with benefit/tax cred prices, that's cheating! Of course it's cheaper! I was going to have a mini spazz attack when I saw those prices. My faith in both my vets would have been completely lost.


:lol: well the best part is I paid £70 to adopt Maya and my orginal spay quote was £169 :scared: but when I Rusty the cost was £110 with pain meds.


----------



## MrsSB (Jan 10, 2011)

I think we got a bargain. Ben is around 25kg and his neutering in December cost £70. We thought at the time it was very reasonable. We are not on benefits so were charged the vet's normal price.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Phoenix is about 20kg. The Mayhew Animal centre offer free neuturing on Staffy and Staffy X's so we got him done there for free. I did give a £40 donation though, as it cost me another £40 in fuel there and back :lol:


----------



## silverbeetle (Jul 17, 2009)

After reading this I think our vet is expensive. Freddie had 1 retained testicle & his op cost £270


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

not sure what our vet is for castration but I have been quoted £170 for a small bitch spay which I think is horrendous and will discourage people from getting them done.


----------



## Sheen and Eli (Mar 28, 2010)

I've been ringing round local vets for quotes. Paid £175 for Eli at 24kg Loki is a little lighter been quoted anything from £95 for just the castration £134 to be done under a local at a greyhound specialist, £140- £150 for everything at 2 other vets. My sister even suggested I visit her for a few days as she's in the country and the vets are much cheaper. Eg- I paid £300 to have a wound sutched (sp) 1 1/2 inch long. Her vet has just quoted her £440 to have her labs crutiate ligmate repaired all meds,pain and blood tests £420 without blood test. £59 anethetic at 35kg mine £119 at 25kg.
Mines first question is "are you insured" not "do you have any concerns"


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

One vet near me charges £130 for dogs up to 20kg and £190 for dogs up to 30kg.

Err yeah... I've got a year to save... as I'm getting him done at 18 months but thats a lot of money! He's already 19.1kg at nearly 8 months.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Ok lol I would've been paying £130 each (at the same vets who are doing it cheap!)


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Just cost me £480 to have a bitch spayed and a dog neutered!

This did include the collar cost, the pre-op and post op checks and they did a free trim of a couple of extra dew claws on Ruby, and then the repair of the hernia that Ruby developed free. She also had a few post op checks included (as many as we felt comfortable with until they signed her off two weeks later)


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Rolosmum said:


> Just cost me £480 to have a bitch spayed and a dog neutered!


   You could buy another dog for those prices! I can't believe they charged you so much!


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

My lab is booked in for thursday next week its going to cost me £140 or there abouts asuming he hasnt put on much weight since the last time he was weighed 41kg


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Milo weighed 29kgs at neutering and it was £250. The joys of living in the south...it did include pain meds, the pre op check, a 3 day check and a 7 day check.

Rupert was 29kgs when he was done as well, that was in the East Midlands and cost about £150 in 2009 and included pre op check, pain meds on the day via injection and 10 day check/stitches out.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

My quote was £140 for my girl and she weights 9.7kg

The RSPCA do it for £100 or a voucher toward your own vet of £20

My local council also does an assisted neutering scheme at around £60 for a female.

I have to admit I was shocked at the cost.


----------



## DawnsPAW (Oct 20, 2012)

Our local dogs' home offer low priced neutering and spaying to anyone - you don't have to be on benefits. The prices are:

Male  under 10kg  £42
Male  10-25kg  £59
Male  25kg and over  £72
Female  under 10kg  £69
Female  10-25kg  £84
Female  25kg and over  £99

They also microchip any dog for £5. I will be getting Alfie neutered in autumn when he is 18 months old and I'm trying to decide whether to use them instead of my usual vet. I'll probably stick with my vet as I have always been happy with them and it's a 5 minute drive home instead of 20 minutes with a sore and sleepy dog but the saving is tempting.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Kilo was neutered today. He weighs 48kg and it cost £106.


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

It cost £195 to get Tia spayed. I didn't realise that was expensive, but it was judging by this thread


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Males here cost £175 females £250 including the pain meds the buster collar and the stitches out after 10 days and this is part of south where most people are out of work The thing is the local RSPCA hospital is over 30 miles away and you have to be in a catchment area of 15 miles so that lets most people out here 
Vet prices are outrageous if you ask me 
Microchips are £25 too


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

My local vet chain costs £65 for a dog under 10kgs. Im def booking Alfie in there as its half the cost of my usual vet and Ive heard good things from friends about their surgical care.


----------



## doggilover (May 29, 2013)

My puppy weighs 8lb and I'm having her neutered in August. I'm paying £95 at the PDSA which seems a lot considering the sizes of the dogs on here paying about the same.

I suppose it all takes the same amount of time for the vet at the end of the day.
I was told she will have to wear a cone after, I think this will freak her out. Has anyone had this done without the dogs having to wear the cone.. Someone said you can ask for a no lick ointment.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Kilo was neutered today. He weighs 48kg and it cost £106.


Hope he has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Apollos not getting neutered but my vets quoted me £140 that's with a discount and he's 18.9kgs


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Jesus, I can't believe how little some of you have paid!

I had Amber at the vets today and they said it will be £250 to spay her... she's a 26kg Greyhound... I thought it was pretty average when she said it but from reading this thread it actually sounds bloody expensive!

Think i'm gonna ring around some of the other vets and see what they charge!


----------

